# Abu Garcia Ambassadeur STX-5601



## diztortion

Bought this reel about a month or so ago. I used it for about three hours. Landed a few fish on it and it's sat since. Sunday morning, I grabbed it and headed out fishing. First cast and I noticed the line piling up in one spot on the spool.

I took it apart on the river to check the spool, brakes, etc. and noticed the worm gear wouldn't move. Luckily I had an extra rod and finished fishing.

Got home and removed the side plate. Inside the gear was broke in half. These reels are new for 2014, more or less a budget minded reel. At a MSRP of $100, I expected a little higher quality. 

Currently Abu has three new models of the Ambassadeur's, the S, the SX, and the STX. This was the top model in the new line up.

I just thought I'd offer a review on the reel if any other members were currently interested in this reel.










I'm going to return the reel and look at some other manufacturers. Most likely Diawa, or perhaps Quantum.


----------



## jerrob

Sorry to hear that Diz, I knew you were kinda stoked 'bout that round reel when ya picked it up. Thanks for taking one for the team and offering up the review. 

IMO, Abu-Garcia has went downhill after they introduced the Gen3 line-up, at least in their Revo series.

Let us know what ya go with for a plan B reel, it helps us novices out greatly when you more experienced BC guys share this kinda info.

Good luck.


----------



## 2manyfish

I have a few Abus. 6+ reels. 5501 style in a couple off different sizes. They have been bullet proof. I have caught a bunch of fish on them. No issues. I've never cleaned them just added oil. I liked them so much I bought new ones and left them in the box so when the ones I use wear out. Good stuff.


----------



## frenchriver1

No one wants to get non functional equipment, but stuff happens, and as long as the item is replaced as painlessly as possible, I would give them another chance. This is a company that has been around for years and it is unlikely they set out to dissatisfy customers.


----------



## sfw1960

diztortion said:


> Bought this reel about a month or so ago. I used it for about three hours. Landed a few fish on it and it's sat since. Sunday morning, I grabbed it and headed out fishing. First cast and I noticed the line piling up in one spot on the spool.
> 
> I took it apart on the river to check the spool, brakes, etc. and noticed the worm gear wouldn't move. Luckily I had an extra rod and finished fishing.
> 
> Got home and removed the side plate. Inside the gear was broke in half. These reels are new for 2014, more or less a budget minded reel. At a MSRP of $100, I expected a little higher quality.
> 
> Currently Abu has three new models of the Ambassadeur's, the S, the SX, and the STX. This was the top model in the new line up.
> 
> I just thought I'd offer a review on the reel if any other members were currently interested in this reel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to return the reel and look at some other manufacturers. Most likely Diawa, or perhaps Quantum.



ABU= cH!m!n!LLY W!LLY, Quantums - wear out fast from a lot of feed back I've gotten {*cough* *cough* ZEBCO!} - Al don't forget Shimano & Okuma's got some decent upper crux stuff too!
Can't go wrong with a Daiwa.


----------



## diztortion

I've got quite a collection of Abu reels. I was just disappointed in the quality of the product.

RAS, I'm thinking I'm gonna pick up a Okuma Citrix. I don't have much experience in Okuma reels, but I've been quite pleased with their rods.


----------



## sfw1960

Might be a good choice Diz....
Looks like Cabela's is got some for $80 bonez right now.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Okum...Wg7sCFbFxOgodTwsA1w&gclsrc=aw.ds#BVRRWidgetID

Amazon = $85 shipped.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Okuma-Citrix-Profile-Baitcasting-Reel/dp/B0045EHTP6"]Amazon.com: Okuma Citrix Low Profile Baitcasting Reel 7.3:1 (Right Hand): Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/414wZj%[email protected]@[email protected]@414wZj%2BQx2L[/ame]

I picked up a pair if RTX-30S Superlight carbon reels and so far are pretty impressive!


Should be a good reel for rippin' the spine right out of those kangz..... :lol: :evilsmile


----------



## diztortion

Yeah, I saw that... Gonna go fondle some reels tomorrow.

I found three choices that fit the bill, Okuma Citrix, Ardent Edge Tournament, and Diawa Lexa 100.

The Okuma has the largest line pick up out of the three, as I want a high speed reel.


----------



## sfw1960

The bearings always feel cruddy when you first pick up a new one, they are not ABEC7's by any means, but once you put a few miles on them they tend to break in nicely and a bit of Ardent Reel butter never hurt a thing.
:evilsmile They have GOOD drags.

Let us know what you pick up - the Lexa looks like a nice organ grinder also! :lol:


----------



## frenchriver1

At least we don't have to do what fishermen did years ago with a new reel. I understand they would put toothpaste on the gears and run the reel for hours with a power drill on the handle stub to "break in" the gears for smoother functioning. Way before my time and precision machining.


----------



## diztortion

frenchriver1 said:


> At least we don't have to do what fishermen did years ago with a new reel. I understand they would put toothpaste on the gears and run the reel for hours with a power drill on the handle stub to "break in" the gears for smoother functioning. Way before my time and precision machining.


The majority of my reels are used in cold weather applications. Typically the first thing I do is tear apart the reel clean the heavy grease used. I replace this grease with a lower viscosity lubricant.

I think I learned that from RAS..


----------



## sfw1960

Thanks Al.... 
First thing I do is put the reel in the freezer for two hours & test the IAR bearing for "free wheeling", if it passes that, then the lo vis treatment comes next!
Nothing like trying to wrench a handle that feels like it's buried in peanut butter!!!


----------



## diztortion

Ended up picking up a Quantum Kinetic PT at the bargain cave for $50...

Discontinued reel, but it still qualifies for a t-shirt from Quantum..


----------



## sfw1960

Damn Diz, really??
A ZEBCO Shirt for $50??? :evilsmile
Them kangZ are gunna rip the guts right out of that ZEBCO 202...... :lol:


----------



## diztortion

It's gonna be on a steelhead rod.. I'm sure it'll be just fine.


----------



## sfw1960

diztortion said:


> It's gonna be on a steelhead rod.. I'm sure it'll be just fine.


  ZEBCO makes steelhead rods now too????


:lol: :lol: :lol:


NICE!!


----------



## ESOX

WTH............... What happened to Abu's "Sweedish cut brass gears"????
Glad I have a crate full of ols C3's, 4's and Records...........


----------



## sfw1960

ESOX said:


> WTH............... What happened to Abu's "Sweedish cut brass gears"????
> Glad I have a crate full of ols C3's, 4's and Records...........


Pure Fishing sold our asses down the river to the Chinese Paul, hence "The *REVO*lution" of Swedish Engineering....

:sad: Sad.....


----------



## diztortion

Took that Quantum out Friday for a couple of hours. Took me about two casts to get it dialed in. 

I like the fact that it sits a little lower on the seat compared to my other BC's. The thumb bar goes way down, which makes it easier to control line.

Landed 5 steelhead on it for it's first trial. Handled them all without a hiccup. 

The spool looks very small, but it holds just as much line as my Revo's..

Durability is my main concern. It's mostly a back up/high water setup, so if it makes it a half dozen years, I'll be happy.


----------



## troutguy26

ESOX said:


> WTH............... What happened to Abu's "Sweedish cut brass gears"????
> Glad I have a crate full of ols C3's, 4's and Records...........


They sure aren't what they were... I also got a big stash of the real deal's. Worth gold to me. 

Good to see you found something to replace it Diz.


----------

